# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Anadoluya ne kadar Türk geldi ?

## ceydaaa

Yüzyılın ortalarından itibaren Türkler Anadoluda yerleşmeye başladılar. Asıl yerleşme ise Malazgirt Savaşı ile oldu. Malazgirtten sonra Anadolu ile Türkistan arasında bir göç kanalı oluştu. Türkmenler, kümeler halinde gelmeye başladılar. Ancak ne kadar Türkün geldiğini tam olarak bilemiyoruz. Claude Cahen, ilk başta gelenlerin çok büyük miktarda olamayacağını belirtir. Anadoluya Türkmenlerin gelişi bir anda olmamış, birkaç yüzyıl sürmüştür. En önemli göç dalgalarından birisi XIII. yüzyılda Türkistanın Moğol istilasına uğramasından sonra gerçekleşmiştir. Türkmenler, Anadoluya her zaman doğrudan gelmemişlerdir. Bir kısmı Azerbaycan, Irak ve Suriyeye gitmiş, bir müddet oralarda kaldıktan sonra Anadoluya geçmişlerdir. Türkmenlerin göçü XVI. yüzyılda Safevi devletinin kurulmasına kadar devam etmiştir. Safeviler zamanında Türkistan ile Anadolu arasındaki göç kanalı kapanmıştır. Türklerin gelmesinden sonra Anadolunun yerli ahalisinden bir kısmı zamanla din değiştirerek Türkleşmiştir. Ancak bu rakam çok büyük miktarlarda değildir. Selçuklu tarihçileri hiçbir zaman toplu ihtidalara rastlanmadığını belirtirler. C. Cahen, Türkler ile Rumların iyi ilişkiler içerisinde olduklarını, ancak bir kaynaşmanın olmadığını söylemektedir. XVI. yüzyılın sonlarındaki Osmanlı kayıtları incelendiğinde, bu dönemde Anadoluda yerleşik hayata tam olarak geçmemiş yaklaşık olarak 1 milyon Yörük/Türkmenin bulunduğu görülür. Sadece Ulu Yörük ve Dulkadir Türkmenlerinin nüfusu 300 bin civarındadır. Ayrıca, bu yüzyıla gelindiğinde, önemli miktarda Türkmenin yerleşik hayata geçtiği de görülmektedir. Bunların da nüfusu 1 milyonu geçmektedir. Bu durum Anadolunun yerli halkı ile çok büyük oranda karışmanın olmadığını göstermektedir. Anadoluya gelen Türklerin büyük bir bölümü Oğuzlardır. Oğuzların (Türkmenlerin) 24 boyunun tamamı Anadoluya gelmiştir. Bunların dışında Türklerin diğer kabilelerinden Kıpçaklar (Kumanlar), Peçenekler (Oğuzların 24 boyundan birisi olan Peçeneklerden başka bir kabiledir), Akhunlar (Eftalitler), Bulgarlar da gelmişlerdir.

----------

